# Bayou Chico Pirate!



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I still can't believe this even happened, and it's kinda funny now but wasn't really a the time. All the fun stuff happens to me. Yesterday myself and John B. (forum member) left Day Break Marina in Bayou Chico to go bait fishing for the store. We caught a few croakers and pinfish but fishing was hard because of the rain and wind yesterday so at around 11am or so we decided to come on home. Well we run back to the bayou and fall of plane at the front of the bayou like I've done 1000 times, and begin to idle in. Well I notice a white hulled center console Wellcraft boat with two men in it that appeared to be leaving the bayou turn and start coming towards us. I thought maybe he wanted to know how rough it was or what we caught or whatever, didn't think to much of it. He gets closer, and closer, and closer, and finally very close, and hasn't said anything yet. So I say " Hey, hows it going?" And he answers " What have you got on the boat?" kinda in some half yelling angry way. John B, somewhat confused like me said we had some pinfish, thinking maybe he wanted to know what we caught. Well he wasn't interested in what we caught so he asked again in a more loud and angry tone " what have you got on the boat, electronics rods and reels what?" Also asking us something about dead bodies and telling us we needed to stop. Now both electronics and rods and reels were in plan view, but I told him we didn't have any stuff like that and he needed to go on somewhere else. Well he was not very happy with that answer so he decided he would stop us with his boat, so he put it on plane in the bayou and tried to force us to the west side of the bayou into the docks to cutus off from escape.So I gave ita littlegasto getthe hell away from this nut job and told John to call the cops. Then he reaches into the glove box and John and I hold our breathe, my hand on the throttle. I have never carried a gun on my boat before but right at that moment I was thinking about my 357 at home in the safe not doing me a damn bit of good. He pulled a radio out and started acting like he was talking on it (insert icon of crazy person here). So we proceed through the bayou with John on the phone with the cops and the FWC as Mr.nutjobpirate guy trys to ram us and cut us off on plane about 6-7 more times before we get to Day Break! Now remember it's raining and nasty so even though we are in the middle of several marinas, restaurants, and even the yacht club, nobody is outside or sees whats going on! By the time we get to the marina he turns around, jumps up on plane, runssouth inthe bayou a little ways, stops and starts screaming at us waving his arms(again insert appropriate icon!) before leaving the bayou. 

I would like to applaud the PPD and FWC, they took the situation seriously and tracked the two guys down a couple hours later and arrested them. The water ways are safer without these guys!

Is that crazy or what!!


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow that is crazy!! What a moron!!! Glad the cops got em before someone with a gun on their boat did! haha


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Matt,



Thanks for posting this! Sounds like those guys were crazy. You did the correct thing in trying to avoid them.

Looks like we will need to "carry" when cruising Bayou Chico.:banghead:banghead



Hope it doesn't get worse. Eight of our local ladies are taking the CCW class this week.



Tom


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad they got'em. Post any arrest report.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot!!

Damn lol,kinda funny, scary, and weird all at the same time...I guess its safe to say Pensacola Bay had its first attempted pirate in some 200 years.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Wild story! 

What did they charge the guys with?


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

dude that is freakin funny... but their playing a deadly game with a nut case like me... as hard as i work for what i have.... i just might have snapped and runem over with my boat...... (i have to remember to wrap some woven kevlar when i start on the bottum of the hull)....and i have my cc and have it on the boat when i get out of the truck... quo-do's to fwc andpolice responding to the call though


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Damn that's crazy! Glad to hear nobody was hurt. Just one more reason not to go on the water in crappy weather!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Thats exactly why we ALWAYS have a gun on the boat. Just proves you're not safe anywhere anymore. Glad nothing happened to you guys.


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Is it legal to carry a gun on a boat?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

You can carry a gun on your boat loaded legally just like you can in your car.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

crazy...for sure...


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

I just can't believe the audacity of that. Un-f-ing believable. What if someone was out with their spouse? You can bet your arse that things would have gotten real lickity-f-ing split if this guy was out there with his better half and some jackoff tried this nonsense. Seems to me lately that a lot of places are regressing as a society. All of this technology and escalation of the lowest classes has done nothing but retard us a society.

As for the gun stuff, legal or not, as has been stated before, you really need to be careful. I told my wife when I taught her to shoot: don't take it out unless you plan on pulling that trigger. There is no "in between" when it comes to that point. You are either having your life threatened (= shoot) or not (= no gun).

Hats off to the po-po for tracking these idiots down. I'm about to search the net to try to find some info on any arrest.


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

That's totally crazy Matt. I'm a pirate but I won't steal your boat or accessories, but Iwill though try to sell you new.









I'm really glad they caught them just more scum off the water.:letsdrink


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

*Wow, what a story! Who made the arrest, FWC or PPD? I want to follow this up!*


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *fishingfromagunship (3/16/2009)*As for the gun stuff, legal or not, as has been stated before, you really need to be careful. I told my wife when I taught her to shoot: don't take it out unless you plan on pulling that trigger. There is no "in between" when it comes to that point. You are either having your life threatened (= shoot) or not (= no gun).
> 
> Hats off to the po-po for tracking these idiots down. I'm about to search the net to try to find some info on any arrest.


I don't know, it sounds like they would have been in the right to pull a gun out. 

If they had attempted to board I'm pretty sure you're allowed to :blownaway


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Linkovich (3/16/2009)*Thats exactly why we ALWAYS have a gun on the boat. Just proves you're not safe anywhere anymore. Glad nothing happened to you guys.


the boat doesn't touch the water unless the 357sig is with me. 

you never know what moron you're going to run into, and you never know what situation you could find yourself in where you need something to protect yourself and others, yet your handgun is at home in the safe.

i'm glad this one turned out good for the OP, but it could have just as easily been very, VERY bad for them had they not used their heads and kept moving.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

And I totally agree that even had matt had a gun in this situation it looks like none was needed, I mean if you can get away, get away, dirtbag or not, no need to take a life unless you have to. Now had they stopped them and tried to board then that would have been a different story, but it all turned out good, and even the dirtbag lived for another day.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Guys in the other boat sound crazy!

Like to here more of the story- were the guys in the other boatlooking for stolen items that had been taken from their boat house, or were they trying to rob Matt, or were they just crazy?

Mark W


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, never thought of that mark, but as a I reread Matts story, they very well could have had their boat robbed or equipment stolen from it, and were checking matt's boat to see if they were the culprits. Sometimes it takes another perspective. I too would like to hear as Paul Harvey says "The rest of the story"


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Found an arrest from yesterday online from the escambia county bookingwebsite. the only boating related violation that I saw that occured yesterday. Found the guy's name and picture as well, still in jail on the charge, Don't want to publish more info here, cause it may not be the guy and it is embarassing as it is anyway.*

*Mark W*

<HR color=darkblue noShade><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TH colSpan=2></TH></TR><TR><TD>*Charge Number:*</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Case Number:*</TD><TD>OTH-FWNW09OFF2341</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Court:*</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>*Court Date:*</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>*Court Time:*</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>*Statute:*</TD><TD>327.35</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Description:*</TD><TD>OPERATING VESSEL WHILE UNDER THE INFLUENCE...</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Bond Type:*</TD><TD>ANY</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Bond Amount:*</TD><TD>$1,500</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

This was the craziest thing I've ever been apart of. There is no doubt in my mind that they were trying to board our boat and rob us. These guys were on some serious drugs, you could tell by the way the would stare at us... as funny as that sounds, these guys looked at us like they were going to chop us up! The guy driving the boat kept fumbling around the console looking for something, we thought he had a gun.



The thought also came up to jump on plain, but if we did that, we are still in Bayou-freaking-chico!!! Where are we gonna go? We also figured they would give chase and really be pissed off...



If only I had a ling rod oke 



In all seriousness, the FWC and pensacola police did an awesome job! Many thanks!



FWC made the arrest


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you guys are okay. We used to carry a rifle with us when we fished the oil rigs. Never thought I would need one in bayou Chico!!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

That is a wild story. I'm trying to figure out what I would do in a similar situation. If I had my wife and family with me, I'm thinking I would do somthing similar to you guys and avoid them at all cost. If it was some friends and I, all bets are off. 

Thanks for sharing. Goes to show anything can happen at any time. :usaflag


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey guys this is Matt, I'm on Jake's computer and can't get it to log out of his name. 

That arrest report must be the guy. The FWC officer told me he was being arrested for a boating DUI and he would get a statement from me in the next couple days in order to file more charges. 

Being as messed up and crazy acting as they were I don't think they were looking for stolen property, we got the idea they were looking to steal some property. It was crazy thats for sure!!


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *markw4321 (3/16/2009)**Found an arrest from yesterday online from the escambia county bookingwebsite. the only boating related violation that I saw that occured yesterday. Found the guy's name and picture as well, still in jail on the charge, Don't want to publish more info here, cause it may not be the guy and it is embarassing as it is anyway.*
> 
> *Mark W*
> 
> <HR color=darkblue noShade><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TH colSpan=2></TH></TR><TR><TD>*Charge Number:*</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Case Number:*</TD><TD>OTH-FWNW09OFF2341</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Court:*</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>*Court Date:*</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>*Court Time:*</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>*Statute:*</TD><TD>327.35</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Description:*</TD><TD>OPERATING VESSEL WHILE UNDER THE INFLUENCE...</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Bond Type:*</TD><TD>ANY</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Bond Amount:*</TD><TD>$1,500</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


post the whole thing!!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *alum maverick (3/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *markw4321 (3/16/2009)**Found an arrest from yesterday online from the escambia county bookingwebsite. the only boating related violation that I saw that occured yesterday. Found the guy's name and picture as well, still in jail on the charge, Don't want to publish more info here, cause it may not be the guy and it is embarassing as it is anyway.*
> ...


I found it. If it is this guy, he's got a long wrap sheet for alcohol and drug related arrests and more.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!! What a crazy story.

Glad you guys are safe and the nut jobs are off the water


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

How old did they appear to be?? I wonder why only one was arrested.

Although the persons booked before or after the one Vessel DUI could be the other one.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Can anyone clear up if in this situation use of deadly force (a gun) would have been warranted. I mean the "pirates" were trying to run them down with a boat. I totally agree with the statement above about not pulling a gun unless you plan on using it, never just to gain leverage. But in this situation would shooting them be justified? I'm mostly just curious in case any thing like this ever happens to me on the water.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Linkovich (3/16/2009)*Can anyone clear up if in this situation use of deadly force (a gun) would have been warranted. I mean the "pirates" were trying to run them down with a boat. I totally agree with the statement above about not pulling a gun unless you plan on using it, never just to gain leverage. But in this situation would shooting them be justified? I'm mostly just curious in case any thing like this ever happens to me on the water.


Good question, but if they had pulled a gun I would not be waiting to see if it was loaded or if they intended to pull the trigger. If they were doing to me what they were doing to Matt, (and Icould think fast enough), I would have made a run for it to Bahia Mar were there would be people present.

If the had purpose hit the boat without showing a gun, I would at least fired a couple of warning shots into the air and held them at gunpoint until the leo's showed up.

Of course all that might evolve differently in real life versus thinking about here.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

No matter what happens, you shoot someone it goes before a grand jury to see if charges will be filed against the shooter, and you BETTER damn well prove you were in fear for your life or you will be the one in jail. That is always the key WERE YOU IN FEAR FOR YOUR LIFE. I really don't think fear for ones life could have been proven in this situation, now again, had the bad guys pulled a weapon, started ramming their boat, then maybe yes. I do not legally think this would have been a justified shooting had it come to that.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

> *johnsonbeachbum (3/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Linkovich (3/16/2009)*Can anyone clear up if in this situation use of deadly force (a gun) would have been warranted. I mean the "pirates" were trying to run them down with a boat. I totally agree with the statement above about not pulling a gun unless you plan on using it, never just to gain leverage. But in this situation would shooting them be justified? I'm mostly just curious in case any thing like this ever happens to me on the water.
> ...


Not busting your chops, but warning shots need to be shot into the ground/water, not into the air. Shots fired into the are an deemed an un-safe discharge of a firearm. :usaflag


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *CCC (3/16/2009)*No matter what happens, you shoot someone it goes before a grand jury to see if charges will be filed against the shooter, and you BETTER damn well prove you were in fear for your life or you will be the one in jail. That is always the key WERE YOU IN FEAR FOR YOUR LIFE. I really don't think fear for ones life could have been proven in this situation, now again, had the bad guys pulled a weapon, started ramming their boat, then maybe yes. I do not legally think this would have been a justified shooting had it come to that.


I don't think that is true. For instance, when the nurse who lives near me in Warrington shot and killedsome crazy guy who charged into her house she wasn't even charged. If your not charged, then I don't think ANYTHING happens. If the cops rule it self defense and a prosecutor doesn't press charges, there isn't any rule that kicks in and makes you go in front of a grand jury.

Of course a home invasion is different than what we are talking about here, but still...


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I didn't say you go before a grand jury, the case goes before a grand jury, they way all the facts / evidence and then determine to no bill or prosecute.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats nuts..Glad yall are ok


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

if you have a conceal carry this changes the issues...... if the guy was fumbling around in the console I would have unholsterd my weapon.... not point, not shoot, but unholstered.... as with any that i carry it is loaded and ready to fire..... this being said if any tipe of weapon would have come out of the glove box... i give no warnings....i think running is what was correct until you have no egress and when that happens you have fear for your life.... :hoppingmad


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

FYI-I heard you can call FWC on any cell phone by calling *FWC....

Only Matt and Chicken Bone could run across Pensacola Pirates while fishing for bait!!

Glad your ok!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it was out of control.


----------



## Flatfoot (Nov 12, 2007)

From what you posted I would say you are justified in using deadly force. You were placed in fear and you believed that danger was imminent. Sounds to me they were intending to commit a robbery. You do not have to retreat until you can retreat no further anymore since the stand your ground law is in effect. I'm an LEO so for what it's worth I say youwould justified.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

So I have to ask, a story this crazyhasto be in the newspaper right? Pirates on Bayou Chico I would think if the story is legit would be big news.......


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it's not in the news... we're just glad they caught these nut jobs. as i said earlier, FWC and pensacola LEO did an excelent job.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Sometimes the truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TOBO (3/16/2009)*Sometimes the truth is stranger than fiction.


yep... i couldn't make this crap up if i tried.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Matt glad your OK and no one was hurt...but I have to admit if someone tried to use their boat to stop me/hinder etc..I'd be thinking I was in danger of my life...if my wife or kids were on the boat I'd act just that way..that is a sick puppy to even try that sort of stunt once and from what your wrote he tried it several times...glad your OK and these guys got caught!! Dan


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

At least they caught em..I would of shot them with my flare gun..


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That's one crazy story! Glad yall made it out of there ok.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Dylan (3/16/2009)*At least they caught em..I would of shot them with my flare gun..




thats what i was just sayin!


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

I would have to say that at the very minimum, unholstering a weapon to gain a defensive stance would be justified in this situation, and had the hostilities continued, then use of the weapon would have been fine given that the perps were being agressive and could have easily rammed or disabled the boat and then done whatever they wanted. We all talk about how being in a boat on the water is not a game and can be dangerous in any situation where recklessness or carelessness is involved. In this situation, what if one or both fell out of their boat upon being rammed on the water? They could have then been run over by the perps and seriously injured or killed. Wanton agression for no apparent reason is a VERY good point of justification for protecting onself or other bystanders.

Had I been in those shoes,I would like to think thatI would have first tried to safely flee to the nearest populated place, but once placed in front of a pursuing boat, you also place yourself squarely in their sights if they have a firearm onboard. If the agression did not immediately stop upon unholstering a weapon in this case, I think they would have been justified to disable the boat by shooting the engine/hull at a minimumas well asusing it to defend their lives if need be.

Any homocide (death at the hands of another) is presented to a Grand Jury. The Grand Jury can decide as to wheter to indict or not. If the DA feels that the death was not justified, then they can file charges for arrest prior to the Grand Jury verdict in order to get the perp off the streets and in the system.

Either way, I'd rather be tried by 12 than carried by 6 any day.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

all i know is thatthere was no way in hell they were getting on our boat, and they damn sure tried. If i had a weapon on board, it most definatly would have been unholstered,it was a very tense situation. we asked them several times what they wanted and they proceeded to try to ram us and board our vessel with no response.:hotsun


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad yall are okay and this didn't turn into an ugly situation by someone,namely you guys getting shot. Makes ya wonder how many other screwballs are out there. Personally,I'd a pulled the ole pistoli and put a round into their motor if I was in that situation. You guys did the right thing by calling the cops and avoiding these azzholes.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Damn man glad your safe and nothing happened!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I have been reading this thread all day and have waited for the punch line. I was thinking the boys with the new bait and tackel shop were leading up to something fun.*

*<U>It appears this is actually real and did in fact happen !!!</U>*

*Glad you guys are OK !! *

*To bad the Banana Boat was in the slip. I had her out over the weekend on a springbreak fling thing. We were around during this time frame. *

*If it were I encountering these guys, I would have turned donuts on them and chewed them up like a blender.*


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

That is nuts & exactly why I have my ccw &carrypretty much atall times I'm not in my house (one is close enough though) & at work.

Glad everything ended ok, could have been much worse.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

No punch line, it may be the strangest thing I've ever even heard of, but it happenedand every word is true. I don't know why there was no news coverage, I don't really know how those news people find out about stuff like that. I would have thought a news story would have been more important if they had not caught the guy in a few hours. But since he was off the streets(water) and not a danger I guess I never thought about it. 

The question has been asked do I feel the situation would have called for deadly force. Well, all I can tell you is what I would have done if I would have had my weapon. I would have drawn it and pointed it at the guy. There is no doubt we both felt in danger by his actions. His intentions were obviously to commit a crime or to harm someone, NO DOUBT ABOUT IT! I would have fired my weapon ONLY under two circumstances. If he produced a weapon. If he tried to use his boat as a weapon and run us down, like he tried to do several times. I would have tried to detain him for a LEO but if he turned and ran I would not fire. In my mind there is one reason touse a weapon, to stop or prevent harm to myself or others. If drawing the weapon accomplishes this than great! If the weapon must be fired in order to accomplish this than it is truly a shame butmust be done.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

> *CCC (3/16/2009)*Wow, never thought of that mark, but as a I reread Matts story, they very well could have had their boat robbed or equipment stolen from it, and were checking matt's boat to see if they were the culprits. Sometimes it takes another perspective. I too would like to hear as Paul Harvey says "The rest of the story"


Man, that would suck, to get robbed and then get your ass shot for acting like an idiot all in the same day.:doh:nonono


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

What in the hell! How odd


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *daddytime (3/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *johnsonbeachbum (3/16/2009)*
> ...


Good point


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (3/16/2009)*No punch line, it may be the strangest thing I've ever even heard of, but it happenedand every word is true. I don't know why there was no news coverage, I don't really know how those news people find out about stuff like that. I would have thought a news story would have been more important if they had not caught the guy in a few hours. But since he was off the streets(water) and not a danger I guess I never thought about it.


The PNJ and others look at the arrest logs such as: http://66.210.33.206/oiscript/mail/cal/index.htm

If the Vessel DUI guy is the one that involes you, then it did not look very interesting, newswise. Unless someone calls in with a news tip or steers them into the story, they have no clue.

Since the arrest was made by FWC, there will be a report posted online at: http://www.myfwc.com/About/LE/About_LE_Weekly.htm


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I did not notice Matt or John mention being interviewed and making statements, etc.of the event to the officers.

Did they do that guys? If not the only charges that the police might be pressing are the vessel dui.

You guys might want to get after the aressting FWC guys and ask what is up with that.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *johnsonbeachbum (3/16/2009)*I did not notice Matt or John mention being interviewed and making statements, etc.of the event to the officers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed. glad everyone is ok. if it were me, i would want something like this in the news just for the simple fact to let the community and everyone else that has a boat that there are "pirates" out there. they may be few and far between, but they are there. everyone really needs to have a plan in there minds what they are gonna do if something like this happens again. oh well, glad everyone is ok and one is in jail.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Did anyone find out who they ARRRRRRR!!!

Glad ya'll made it out of a crazy situation!!!


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

thank god no one was hurt! 

While I agree this should be publicized, it needs to be done in a way that wont scare people away from boating. Once you tell people that we have pirates, our dwindling water based economy will dry up.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

The FWC officer told me he would contact me in the next couple days to get a statement.


----------



## sharky21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Really glad you guys are ok.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *69Viking (3/16/2009)*So I have to ask, a story this crazyhasto be in the newspaper right? Pirates on Bayou Chico I would think if the story is legit would be big news.......


You guys have no idea how much stuff happens on a daily basisthat someone would think would be "news worthy" and doesn't make it to the media. I am not sure why some things don't get reported. This is something unusual and crazy that I would think would make the media. The drug dealers are literally shooting at each other every night and it doesn't make the papers...not sure what it takes to make the media....


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

That's insane hope they get some time in the pokey for that. Glad to hear all were ok.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not going to document on here as to how I would proceed with this if he tried to ram me.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Water Hazard (3/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *69Viking (3/16/2009)*So I have to ask, a story this crazyhasto be in the newspaper right? Pirates on Bayou Chico I would think if the story is legit would be big news.......
> ...


I don't understand it either. It's like PNJ and CH. 3 turn a blind eye, and when they do report on it everything is candy coated. 

The back page, short write up on Ray getting shot in my neighborhoodreported a "youth" "askedhim for money." How about saying the kid was an armed thug committing an attempted homicide, not a "youth asking for money".


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

The back page, short write up on Ray getting shot in my neighborhoodreported a "youth" "askedhim for money." How about saying the kid was an armed thug committing an attempted homicide, not a "youth asking for money".[/quote]

___________________________________________________________________________________________________

The media is liberal and biased, ....... and admittedly so.

If this shooting was an "attempted strong armed robbery" by a w/b male,..... then state so.

This P.C. crap is running our country into the ground.


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

I am glad that no one was hurt, and you all certainly did a fantstic job of getting away and contacting PPD and FWC. There have been burglaries in the past from boats on Bayou Chico--even some when the boat was occupied. About 10 years I held a person at the entrance of Lakewood Park who had been stealing items out of boats until the Sheriff arrived. 



I highly recommend that all boaters who are comfortable with weapons take a Concealed Carry class. My wife, another couple and I finished one today (taught by a Forum member). As part of the class you review the criteria of use of deadly force, receive a 30 page booklet from the state citing most of the Florida codes and law pretaining to this, as well as technique and range time. Even though I shot Expert 50 years ago in both Pistol Rifle, my techniques have a lot to desire, and we will be practicing regularly at the range from now on. To be proficient with a fire arm from a moving boat is very difficult. There is certainly risk to other boaters and homeowners remote from the incident if a gun is fired. On the other hand, if you draw weapon it would be to use it to defend your, or someone else's life, not to banish it or threaten. I doubt if any of us could safely stop a boat by shooting it in the engine or through the hull.



Florida Statuate 776.012....However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:

1. He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or another, or to prevent the imminent commission of a forciable felony;.....



776.032: Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force--

1). A person who uses force as permitted in section 776.012 ....is justified in using such force and is immune from criminal prosecution and civil action for the use of such force...... 



Of course you better have very good grounds to substantiate your fear--and the next call better be to your attorney!


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

What kinda boat was these idiots driving? What would they have done once aboard? What the hell were they on? Boy I tell ya, This worlds getting crazy! Sounds like 2 potential shark baits to me. keep us up on the story! Save us taxpayers & take them offshore fishing! :looser


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Crackheads! Prob the same one that crack pipe we found one morning at Daybreak..We found a crackpipe, some pills in a bottle, and a Jeep..Ha and no it wasnt mine!


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

gone fishing too, that was funny as h#ll

looks like a methhead in the mug shot

:looser


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *King Crab (3/17/2009)*What kinda boat was these idiots driving? What would they have done once aboard? What the hell were they on? Boy I tell ya, This worlds getting crazy! Sounds like 2 potential shark baits to me. keep us up on the story! Save us taxpayers & take them offshore fishing! :looser


from the very first post:

"a white hulled center console Wellcraft boat"


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't find the link to the arrest report. Can somebody link the arrest record. I'd like to see the dirtbag's record and name, etc..


----------



## welder (Oct 19, 2007)

I wonder what 2 tons of plate alloy would look like cutting threw a glass pirate boat ?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

> *Flatfoot (3/16/2009)*From what you posted I would say you are justified in using deadly force. You were placed in fear and you believed that danger was imminent. Sounds to me they were intending to commit a robbery. You do not have to retreat until you can retreat no further anymore since the stand your ground law is in effect. I'm an LEO so for what it's worth I say youwould justified.


I agree. Not all cases go before the grand jury. Some of the more undecided and the cases where the suspect is charged with an open count of homicide. The grand jury then narrows down the exact charge. (First degree, second degree, etc). Totally justified in using deadly force on a suspect trying to rob you and that could potentially cause you to capsize. I also am an LEO!


----------



## Zuke (Oct 3, 2007)

This is from the FWC field reports:

Officers Kenneth Manning and John Bell responded to a request for assistance by the captain of a returning fishing vessel. The captain reported a small vessel with suspicious individuals who attempted to come alongside and board his vessel while underway. The captain reported that the two males on board the suspect vessel were shouting at him and demanding he stop. When the fishing captain refused, the suspect vessel repeatedly drove in front of his vessel. Officers Bell and Manning located the suspect vessel and an investigation of the incident revealed the operator was boating under the influence. The vessel operator was arrested and transported to the Escambia County Jail. Upon arrival, the intoxicated male claimed the FWC officers had "beaten him up". The FWC officers then transported the arrested male to a Pensacola hospital where x-rays and an examination by a physician proved no abuse had occurred. A request for blood for testing purposes was refused by the arrested male. The male was then transported to the Escambia County Jail where Officer Bell booked the man on the charge of boating under the influence. Officer Bell will submit the appropriate court paperwork to assess civil fines for the refusal.


----------



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah Matt...what kind of boat were these mental midgets in???


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats funny Chris!!!!!!!!!!!!! It said they were in a Wellcraft. No it wasnt me.

Scott


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

reading that just made my day, thats awsome.


----------

